# Help ID



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I just found what I think is a nudibranch.It looks identical to several green star polyps(thought it was),but it is moving all over.
Anyone able to give ID?

It is below the left side of GSP

Here it is on the limpet!
Could it be a berghia?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is so identical to GSP I thought it was spreading,until I noticed it moving.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

He's not grey.I'm kind of wondering if some of the polyps on this piece of GSP are more of the same?Some of the polyps have bright green center and some look more like the critter!Could this be eating my GSP?Or could he have some sort of symbiotic relationship?
Different pic comming.


I don't think those are polyps!I touch one and it opened up more as opposed to the polyps that all closed.One came lose and was floating around(not sure if powerhead sucked him up!)
Strange but cool,unless it's eating the GSP!I got this piece because it looked so different.
All of those are critters,as the one on far right side of GSP was not there before and has now moved off the coral!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here we go!A pest I believe?Go figure!
Melevsreef.com - Avoid Those Pests!
GSP-eating nudibranch perhaps?
Found while searching green star polyp eating nudibranch.
I'll wait till wife gets home to show her and then eradicate them I guess?
One more link
GSP eating Nudibranch? - The Reef Tank
Go figure I got the oddball pest(amongst all the others!)The pic from reeftank is all the confirmation I need!Maybe this GSP will do well once pest is removed!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Such a pretty creature,but no "good place" to put it!Besides can't bring myself to the thought of feeding it coral!
Love watching my pair of harlequin shrimp eat up all the asteria stars,but that seems different.
It really does "blend " right in with GSP.I never would have noticed it if it hadn't wandered away from its host.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So wife came home and I pulled out (with tweezers) what I could?Is there the chance these things are like star fish and live from a single limb?If so they are all over the place!Guess I'll just have to keep an eye out for them.What an unusaull creature.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So I removed what I saw yesterday,only to find 2-3 more this a.m.Out they went!Came home to find 1 or 2 more? I don't really see any more(I didn't last night either),but have to wonder?I'm fairly confident they eat the GSP as they seem to stay right on top of it,but wonder if others are "hiding" in other places?I'll repeat when I touched them(with tweezers) they opened up more instead of recinding.I haven't seen one be able to retract it's"polyp" appearing parts as they were are very fragile and break even when picked up with tweezer and blow apart in the stream of the tunze.
I wonder if I'll see anymore tomorrow?Between th ich and this(along with the history) this tank is making me work for a free deal!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------

